# COUNT DOWN TIL HOUSTON



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

ITS LIKE 2 MONTHS AWAY WHO IS GOING ?

I WILL B THERE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i will be there


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Ill be there


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 6 2007, 07:58 PM~7845883
> *ITS LIKE 2 MONTHS AWAY WHO IS GOING ?
> 
> I WILL B THERE
> *


i'll be there


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ill be there......hopefully


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 6 2007, 06:39 PM~7846203
> *Ill be there
> *


no you wont.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

bah!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 6 2007, 08:33 PM~7847212
> *no you wont.
> *


 :angry:  :0 :angry: :uh: 
       :machinegun:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

hopefully i will be out there, if anyone needs help with setting up or anything, gimme a call and i'll help out. don't be shy to ask for help, i'm up for it


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll be there x2 and what is everyone bringing?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 7 2007, 12:37 PM~7850506
> *I'll be there x2 and what is everyone bringing?
> *


my pops and bro :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

maybe...............


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Where's the show pics at? :dunno: come on I know one of you fools has a time machine you can go to the show and see who wins. Post up the pics :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2007, 04:41 PM~7852163
> *Where's the show pics at?  :dunno:  come on I know one of you fools has a time machine you can go to the show and see who wins.  Post up the pics  :angry:
> *


my flux capacitor needs batteries :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2007, 02:41 PM~7852163
> *Where's the show pics at?  :dunno:  come on I know one of you fools has a time machine you can go to the show and see who wins.  Post up the pics  :angry:
> *


I went to far forward and missed the show  got their when everyone was loading up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 7 2007, 08:34 AM~7849299
> *hopefully i will be out there, if anyone needs help with setting up or anything, gimme a call and i'll help out.  don't be shy to ask for help, i'm up for it
> *


good come clean my 50 boxes of mirrors


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

done


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thinking about it!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 8 2007, 11:49 AM~7858111
> *Thinking about it!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 7 2007, 08:34 AM~7849299
> *hopefully i will be out there, if anyone needs help with setting up or anything, gimme a call and i'll help out.  don't be shy to ask for help, i'm up for it
> *


ya maybe big tex will need help setting up it takes about 6 hours to set up his display lol


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

MIRACLES CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:0 THERES A NEW CLUB DEBUTING IN HOUSTON AT THE SUPER SHOW :0 

Have yall heard about it, its all bikes so far.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 11 2007, 04:10 PM~7884650
> *:0  THERES A NEW CLUB DEBUTING IN HOUSTON AT THE SUPER SHOW :0
> 
> Have yall heard about it, its all bikes so far.
> *



Next Year Bike Club :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 11 2007, 03:19 PM~7884694
> *Next Year Bike Club :biggrin:
> *


no its not that one, i forgot the name of it. Ill get it and tell ya later


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

my bro in law called me last night that he moved to south carolina, i was like WTF?? so now i don't know if i'm going cause now i got to save for a hotel or something


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 11 2007, 07:55 PM~7885507
> *my bro in law called me last night that he moved to south carolina, i was like WTF??  so now i don't know if i'm going cause now i got to save for a hotel or something
> *


Motel 6 is real cheap and it's right across for the astrodome :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 11 2007, 05:55 PM~7885507
> *my bro in law called me last night that he moved to south carolina, i was like WTF??  so now i don't know if i'm going cause now i got to save for a hotel or something
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

That bike club is called EXCLUSIVE bc. and its from texas. A guy from work jusst told me.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 14 2007, 09:46 AM~7899268
> *That bike club is called EXCLUSIVE bc. and its from texas. A guy from work jusst told me.
> *


never heard of it


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 16 2007, 02:45 PM~7917901
> *never heard of it
> *


Because its a new club


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 14 2007, 08:46 AM~7899268
> *That bike club is called EXCLUSIVE bc. and its from texas. A guy from work jusst told me.
> *


Yeah I heard of them :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 16 2007, 07:30 PM~7919746
> *Yeah I heard of them :biggrin:
> *


No shit.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

nope i guess no one heard of them lol


i hope to have good comp. in the Houston so if a new bike club is coming out i hope they have some comp.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 17 2007, 09:22 AM~7923150
> *nope i guess no one heard of them lol
> i hope to have good comp. in the Houston so if a new bike club is coming out i hope they have some comp.
> *


I went by there shop and they got some killa ass shit coming out.


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 17 2007, 09:22 AM~7923150
> *nope i guess no one heard of them lol
> i hope to have good comp. in the Houston so if a new bike club is coming out i hope they have some comp.
> *


THERES ALWAYS COMP. IN HOUSTON.......EVERY TIME!!!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :yes:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

FO SHO..................TU MADRE............


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@May 18 2007, 05:12 PM~7932883
> *THERES ALWAYS COMP. IN HOUSTON.......EVERY TIME!!!!!! :tongue:  :tongue:  :yes:
> *


for real


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

4 SURE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 18 2007, 09:24 PM~7934219
> *4 SURE :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: scarface wont be there..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 25 2007, 12:16 PM~7977941
> *
> *


Que onda nice avatar you got there bro. Nice club name too! :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

ALMOST HERE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@May 25 2007, 12:16 PM~7977941
> *
> *


Say REC have you picked up the jerseys, i already ordered them. Let me know if not ill pick them up.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK THERE WILL BE SOME GOOD THINGS TO COME OUT OF THE HOUSTON SHOW. I KNOW DROP EM IS COMING HARD AND YOU KNOW THAT LITTLE SNEAK KING REC IS ALWAYS UP TO SOMETHING.....

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE. THE TIME IS ALMOST HERE. REP TO THE FULLEST TEAM TEXAS!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 29 2007, 04:01 PM~8001923
> *I THINK THERE WILL BE SOME GOOD THINGS TO COME OUT OF THE HOUSTON SHOW.  I KNOW DROP EM IS COMING HARD AND YOU KNOW THAT LITTLE SNEAK KING REC IS ALWAYS UP TO SOMETHING.....
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.  THE TIME IS ALMOST HERE.  REP TO THE FULLEST TEAM TEXAS!
> *


Thanks. All of H-Town is coming hard. Me n REC have some things under wraps like our new club


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@May 29 2007, 06:20 PM~8002746
> *  hno:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 29 2007, 06:09 PM~8002293
> *Thanks. All of H-Town is coming hard. Me n REC have some things under wraps like our new club
> *



YOU DAMN TEXAS BOYZ.....ALWAYS KEEPING SECRETS....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 29 2007, 06:22 PM~8002762
> *:twak:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 29 2007, 06:25 PM~8002783
> *YOU DAMN TEXAS BOYZ.....ALWAYS KEEPING SECRETS....
> *



Thats the way of life


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@May 29 2007, 04:01 PM~8001923
> *I THINK THERE WILL BE SOME GOOD THINGS TO COME OUT OF THE HOUSTON SHOW.  I KNOW DROP EM IS COMING HARD AND YOU KNOW THAT LITTLE SNEAK KING REC IS ALWAYS UP TO SOMETHING.....
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.  THE TIME IS ALMOST HERE.  REP TO THE FULLEST TEAM TEXAS!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 29 2007, 05:09 PM~8002293
> *Thanks. All of H-Town is coming hard. Me n REC have some things under wraps like our new club
> *


dont get happy. u not going!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 29 2007, 08:43 PM~8004071
> *dont get happy. u not going!
> *


 :tears: asshole


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

haahahhahahahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i hope that i can make it out there


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

LOOK OUT FOR MIRACLES CAR AND BIKE CLUB!!!............ATX~


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 30 2007, 07:47 AM~8006474
> *haahahhahahahaaaaaaaaaaa
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 30 2007, 10:40 AM~8007489
> *I'll be there!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@May 30 2007, 12:40 PM~8007489
> *I'll be there!
> *


WITH WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 30 2007, 12:07 PM~8007646
> *WITH WHAT? :biggrin:
> *


with some chubby hoes, nawimsan :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@May 30 2007, 01:57 PM~8007947
> *with some chubby hoes, nawimsan  :biggrin:
> *


claro que si.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 30 2007, 01:44 PM~8008860
> *claro que si.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

ready...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 30 2007, 03:59 PM~8009895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks clean


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@May 30 2007, 03:59 PM~8009895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

GETTING CLOSER CANT WAIT...................... :worship: :worship:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 30 2007, 05:47 PM~8010230
> *Looks clean
> *


looks same


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@May 31 2007, 05:53 PM~8018214
> *GETTING CLOSER CANT WAIT...................... :worship:  :worship:
> *


 hno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 31 2007, 06:45 PM~8018588
> *looks same
> *


What you got ? If you aint scared post what you got


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)

This is a personal invite:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

:worship: Houston Lowrider Magazine Tour


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 1 2007, 07:21 AM~8021797
> *:worship: Houston Lowrider Magazine Tour
> *


 uffin: hno:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@May 31 2007, 10:25 PM~8019873
> *What you got ? If you aint scared post what you got
> *


if you aint scared come to my shop n check it out


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jun 1 2007, 08:30 AM~8022187
> *if you aint scared come to my shop n check it out
> *


Address and phone number incase i get lost I can call you. Are you going to the car show this weekend cause if you are Ill meet you there to check it out.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 1 2007, 09:49 AM~8022339
> *Address and phone number incase i get lost I can call you. Are you going to the car show this weekend cause if you are Ill meet you there to check it out.
> *


not sure if ill go out there got cars to build. 

if you wanna go to the shop your more than welcome, PM me if serious


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Wuz Up H-Town !


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

EXCLUSIVE will show strong 4sure


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 4 2007, 02:47 PM~8040275
> *hno:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 5 2007, 06:24 PM~8048705
> *
> *


 :dunno: hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:werd: :werd: :werd: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 5 2007, 06:33 PM~8048797
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :uh: hno:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jun 6 2007, 09:50 AM~8052596
> *:uh:  hno:
> *


 hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

im ther, pre-reg n feb. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

ITS GETTING CLOSER hno:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

o damn im pre-reg but i only got my bike primered....and a couple of parts 
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jun 14 2007, 12:35 PM~8104143
> *o damn im pre-reg but i only got my bike primered....and a  couple of parts
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



time 2 get 2 work :biggrin:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

If Anybody needs reg-forms give me a call and leave your info i will mail them out to you a.s.a.p # is on my signature.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jun 14 2007, 12:47 PM~8104566
> *If Anybody needs reg-forms give me a call and leave your info i will mail them out to you a.s.a.p # is on my signature.
> 
> 
> ...


another bad ass show after HOUSTON1 We sure show strong at this one too.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

Any OG Comp there?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jun 16 2007, 09:41 PM~8119084
> *Any OG Comp there?
> *


yup


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx+Jun 14 2007, 08:41 AM~8102499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not enought to worry about it.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

34 more days till houston. I hope everyone getting ready or almost done. Everyone know how time flys


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 18 2007, 07:57 AM~8125953
> *34 more days till houston. I hope everyone getting ready or almost done. Everyone know how time flys
> *


 hno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

33 more days


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 19 2007, 10:23 AM~8134498
> *33 more days
> *


 :around:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

NOT READY YET BUT ILL BE READY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 20 2007, 06:24 PM~8144271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 20 2007, 08:24 PM~8144271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 
x3


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:around: hno: hno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

30 DAYS


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

we ready..............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 25 2007, 10:57 AM~8171595
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QUIT LYING.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

27 MORE DAYS hno:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hno: hno: :around:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 25 2007, 11:09 AM~8171670
> *QUIT LYING.
> *


jigga please The LORDS are coming threw....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jun 25 2007, 03:18 PM~8173392
> *jigga please The LORDS are coming threw....
> *


At least we know empire n exclusive are ready


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:around: :around:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

26 more days


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 26 2007, 12:00 PM~8179771
> *26 more days
> *


NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: HOLY ROLLERZ WILL BE THERE.........IS GOING TO BE ONE CROWDED SHOW THIS YEAR.........
FOR MORE INF: 832-297-2761


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

24 more days


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

23 MORE DAYS


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 29 2007, 06:54 AM~8200729
> *23 MORE DAYS
> *


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Is Wolverine gonna be there? Is he going to lose to Rec again? Is Pinnacle going to show up just to stop somebody from going to Vegas? What about MOS? Freddy bike? 

Its all going down in just a few weeks hno: :ugh: :tears:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

GOOD QUESTIONS.......GUESS WE HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2007, 07:08 AM~8200786
> *Is Wolverine gonna be there? Is he going to lose to Rec again?  Is Pinnacle going to show up just to stop somebody from going to Vegas?  What about MOS?  Freddy bike?
> 
> Its all going down in just a few weeks hno:  :ugh:  :tears:
> *


REC(PROBLEMAS) will not be in HOUSTON. I repeat he will not be in HOUSTON. 
Last year when we took a trip to ODESSA, Mr. REC lost a box containing some bike parts. So I REPEAT HE WILL NOT BE IN HOUSTON
:tears:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEARD THAT BEFORE.........YOU SNEAKY TEXANS.....

WASN'T HE JUST AT JON AND SONIA'S SHOW??

I DON'T KNOW IF WE WILL BE THERE EITHER......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 29 2007, 09:21 AM~8201461
> *HEARD THAT BEFORE.........YOU SNEAKY TEXANS.....
> 
> WASN'T HE JUST AT JON AND SONIA'S SHOW??
> ...


Yeah he was but he used my pedals, so now that by bike is done i hve to use my pedals.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 29 2007, 07:30 PM~8201531
> *Yeah he was but he used my pedals, so now that by bike is done i hve to use my pedals.
> *


he can get the birdcaged ones and be good to go. 


I'm sure we'll see REC there this year :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 29 2007, 10:30 AM~8201531
> *Yeah he was but he used my pedals, so now that by bike is done i hve to use my pedals.
> *



WELL IT WILL BE NOT SO GOOD TO HAVE HIM NOT THERE.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Thats what i told him, to order some already made but like all the heavyhitters he want to go fully custom on parts. Since the show is just weeks away no body can get them made n engraved on time.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I HOPE NO RADICALS SHOW UP EXCEPT FOR ME :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 29 2007, 10:44 AM~8201624
> *Thats what i told him, to order some already made but like all the heavyhitters he want to go fully custom on parts. Since the show is just weeks away no body can get them made n engraved on time.
> *



TELL HIM I GOT SOME WOLVERINE PEDALS FOR HIM......


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

ill be there






























in 3 years.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jun 29 2007, 08:33 PM~8201958
> *ill be there
> in 3 years.
> *


Thanks for renewing your membership for 3 years into Next Year Bike Club :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 29 2007, 01:36 PM~8201981
> *Thanks for renewing your membership for 3 years into Next Year Bike Club :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


2 things 1 im never gonna be a member of next years bike club and 2 i cant go now cause i still have to finish high school so i can only do local shows for now.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 29 2007, 10:16 AM~8201837
> *TELL HIM I GOT SOME WOLVERINE PEDALS FOR HIM......
> *


Yeah! Okay!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I hope Wolverine 4 shows up at Houston if it does it should be something crazy!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 29 2007, 11:16 AM~8201837
> *TELL HIM I GOT SOME WOLVERINE PEDALS FOR HIM......
> *


lol


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

21 more days :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jun 30 2007, 10:07 PM~8211225
> *21 more days :0
> *


 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 1 2007, 10:14 AM~8212703
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


x2..........................miracles............


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

ttt..... cant wait!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

20 more days hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 2 2007, 06:28 AM~8217349
> *20 more days  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: hno: hno:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 29 2007, 08:13 PM~8201817
> *I HOPE NO RADICALS SHOW UP EXCEPT FOR ME :cheesy:
> *



Its probably gonna be nothin but radicals bro


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 29 2007, 09:21 AM~8201461
> *HEARD THAT BEFORE.........YOU SNEAKY TEXANS.....
> 
> WASN'T HE JUST AT JON AND SONIA'S SHOW??
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jun 29 2007, 09:21 AM~8201461
> *HEARD THAT BEFORE.........YOU SNEAKY TEXANS.....
> 
> WASN'T HE JUST AT JON AND SONIA'S SHOW??
> ...


YES, HE WAS AT OUR HOLY ROLLERZ CARSHOW... :biggrin: CAUSE WE R SO SPECIAL..LOL
AND THE REASON HE WAS THERE WAS TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO JOHN (ARCHANGEL).. NOW THAT'S A TRUE FRIEND...HELLO BIG TEX...HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY AT LRM CARSHOW.. I JUST REG WITH YOLANDA WITH LRM TODAY.. OUR NEXT HOLY ROLLERZ OLD SCHOOL CARSHOW WILL SEPT 23,2007..


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 2 2007, 03:36 PM~8219950
> *YES, HE WAS AT OUR HOLY ROLLERZ CARSHOW...  :biggrin: CAUSE WE R SO SPECIAL..LOL
> AND THE REASON HE WAS THERE WAS TO SHOW SOME LOVE TO JOHN (ARCHANGEL).. NOW THAT'S A TRUE FRIEND...HELLO BIG TEX...HOPE TO SEE EVERYBODY AT LRM CARSHOW.. I JUST REG WITH YOLANDA WITH LRM TODAY.. OUR NEXT HOLY ROLLERZ OLD SCHOOL CARSHOW WILL SEPT 23,2007..
> *



MAN I GUESS YOU ARE SPECIAL......

I TALKED TO HER THIS AFTERNOON AND SET THINGS UP TO REGISTER TOMORROW. GUESS I WILL BE THERE.

YOU GOING TO BE THERE?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

YES I'M IN THE FLESH...LOL HAVE U BEEN.. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

BUSY.........


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

YES,
VERY BUSY.. WE R TRYING TO GET READY FOR UR NEXT..
HOLY ROLLERZ OLDSCHOOL CARSHOW
SEPT 23,2007

BUT WE R HOSTING TWO CARSHOW THIS YEAR 2007
AUG 12,2007 FRAIRE CARSHOW
DEC 30,2007 ERNEST TINT CARSHOW

AND THEN WE WILL IN SAN ANTO,TX
SEPT 09,2007 FOR LUIS SA LOLO CARSHOW
SEPT 30,2007 FOR LUIS SA LOLO CARSHOW


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 2 2007, 07:58 AM~8217665
> *Its probably gonna be nothin but radicals bro
> *


BAD ASS WE GOT ONE COMING OUT.................. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

19 MORE DAYS hno: hno: hno: hno: :banghead:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I wish I could go :tears:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 3 2007, 07:14 AM~8224941
> *I wish I could go :tears:
> *


I thought you were going


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 05:15 PM~8224946
> *I thought you were going
> *



I might I might not. :dunno: Depends on if this flooding prevents us from going


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jul 3 2007, 07:41 AM~8225045
> *I might I might not.  :dunno:  Depends on if this flooding prevents us from going
> *


Take a boat hahahahahahahahaha
If you dont get to come me n TACO are meeting up in Vegas, if you go to Vegas see you there


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

FOR MORE INFO: 832-297-2761


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

IT'S RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER HOPE EVERYONES READY AND THEIR'S A GOOD TURN OUT LIKE ALWAYS THIS YEAR


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: 
I'M HOSTING THIS CARSHOW FOR HIM..
I JUST HAD OUR HOLY ROLLERZ CARSHOW
IN MARCH 18,2007... AT THE SAME PLACE
AND IT WUZ ONE BAD CARSHOW... WE 
HAD OVER 17,800 PEOPLE & 250 LOLO'S
IT WUZ A GOOD TRUN OUT....


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HOW MANY MORE DAYS??????????????


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

19 DAYZ N COUNTING


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 3 2007, 05:44 PM~8229283
> *HOW MANY MORE DAYS??????????????
> *


18 starting tomorrow


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 06:11 PM~8229467
> *18 starting tomorrow
> *


CHIT ID BETTER GET ON THE BALL :biggrin: ...........TIMES RUNNING OUT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 3 2007, 06:17 PM~8229509
> *CHIT ID BETTER GET ON THE BALL  :biggrin: ...........TIMES RUNNING OUT
> *


X2


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im ready... to go and look. LOL


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

17 More Days...........................................................................


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 5 2007, 06:18 AM~8238102
> *17 More Days...........................................................................
> *


 :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 5 2007, 07:20 AM~8238358
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 5 2007, 07:27 PM~8243416
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

almost here..........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

16 more days :banghead:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 07:32 AM~8246887
> *16 more days :banghead:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i need a damn pump :angry:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 6 2007, 08:50 AM~8247280
> *i need a damn pump :angry:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey he will let me know when he gets of work


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 02:28 PM~8248788
> *Hey he will let me know when he gets of work
> *


you got my number. holla


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

secrets :0


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 6 2007, 12:35 PM~8248826
> *secrets :0
> *


Yes sir want to know what it is


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 12:37 PM~8248830
> *Yes sir want to know what it is
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 6 2007, 12:40 PM~8248841
> *:yes:
> *


Ok. He was just telling me that there is only 16 more days till hoston.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 02:53 PM~8248920
> *Ok. He was just telling me that there is only 16 more days till hoston.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


14 UNTIL SETUP


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 6 2007, 12:53 PM~8248925
> *14 UNTIL SETUP
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oh yeah thats what we discussed before hanging up


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 12:53 PM~8248920
> *Ok. He was just telling me that there is only 16 more days till hoston.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :uh:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 6 2007, 12:57 PM~8248950
> *:angry:  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 12:55 PM~8248935
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> oh yeah thats what we discussed before hanging up
> *


 :twak:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 12:58 PM~8248961
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

I SEE HOUSTON ITS GOING TO BE A GOOD SHOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 6 2007, 12:59 PM~8248974
> *:worship: sorry drop'em for being nosy
> *



apology accepted :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 01:02 PM~8249004
> *apology accepted :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 6 2007, 01:03 PM~8249031
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


Wuz up fool. You ready or what


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 01:07 PM~8249049
> *Wuz up fool. You ready or what
> *


ummm some what we didnt get somethings that i wanted done :0 but its all good


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 6 2007, 01:09 PM~8249079
> *ummm some what we ready to take over the world
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 03:52 PM~8250143
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :no:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I cant wait til the show. I just found out it is only a 25 hour drive. 

Very nice! High Five!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 6 2007, 09:50 AM~8247280
> *i need a damn pump :angry:
> *


got one for sale, nice too


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jul 6 2007, 04:30 PM~8250416
> *I cant wait til the show. I just found out it is only a 25 hour drive.
> 
> Very nice! High Five!
> *


so you coming or just trying to scare people


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 07:10 PM~8250644
> *so you coming or just trying to scare people
> *


x2 hno: hno: 
290 east here i come :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 6 2007, 05:17 PM~8250699
> *x2 hno:  hno:
> 290 east here i come  :biggrin:
> *


1-10 west here we come EXCLUSIVE


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 05:10 PM~8250644
> *so you coming or just trying to scare people
> *


FO-REALS.................... :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 07:19 PM~8250712
> *1-10 west here we come EXCLUSIVE
> *


Baytown stand up :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 6 2007, 05:43 PM~8250801
> *Baytown stand up :biggrin:
> *


ok. when can i seat down cause im getting tired :angry:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 6 2007, 05:43 PM~8250801
> *Baytown stand up :biggrin:
> *


when can i sit down im getting tired


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jul 6 2007, 04:30 PM~8250416
> *I cant wait til the show. I just found out it is only a 25 hour drive.
> 
> Very nice! High Five!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

THE LORDS WILL BE THERE..........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Jul 7 2007, 08:42 AM~8253341
> *THE LORDS WILL BE THERE..........
> *


calm down lords.......


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 6 2007, 08:53 PM~8251767
> *ok. when can i seat down cause im getting tired :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Jul 6 2007, 04:30 PM~8250416
> *I cant wait til the show. I just found out it is only a 25 hour drive.
> 
> Very nice! High Five!
> *


dam 25hr drive................... :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

we rollerz only will be big up in that biotch


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 7 2007, 05:53 PM~8255913
> *dam 25hr drive................... :uh:
> *


X2........................ :uh: :uh: 









AND EVER................


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

13 more days. Yall know I had to do it


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 8 2007, 12:58 PM~8259776
> *13 more days. Yall know I had to do it
> *


FO-SHO I AINT MAD AT YA..........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 01:00 PM~8259785
> *FO-SHO I AINT MAD AT YA..........
> *


4-SHO. Cause we both ready.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 8 2007, 01:01 PM~8259790
> *4-SHO. Cause we both ready.
> *


AMEN TO THAT......................


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 8 2007, 01:01 PM~8259790
> *4-SHO. Cause we both ready.
> *


me too! :biggrin: :biggrin: ..... :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 01:02 PM~8259798
> *AMEN TO THAT......................
> 
> 
> ...


EXCLUSIVES N MIRACLES C.C. taking over


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

OUR BAD LIL HOMIE WHO HATES CATS........................HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 8 2007, 01:03 PM~8259805
> *EXCLUSIVES N MIRACLES C.C.  taking over
> *


YOU DAM STRAIGHT.............


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 01:04 PM~8259807
> *OUR BAD LIL HOMIE WHO HATES CATS........................HAHAHAHAHA
> *


Like i told you when you down here, I would off kicked that pinche cat across Austin foo. You should of left those scratches and named the bike CAT WOMAN
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 8 2007, 01:04 PM~8259807
> *OUR BAD LIL HOMIE WHO HATES CATS........................HAHAHAHAHA
> *


ECSPECIALLY THIS ONE!!....... :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 8 2007, 01:07 PM~8259824
> *Like i told you when you down here, I would off kicked that pinche cat across Austin foo. You should of left those scratches and named the bike CAT WOMAN
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









LETS GO FIND THAT STUPID GATO ......................


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 8 2007, 01:09 PM~8259837
> *ECSPECIALLY THIS ONE!!....... :yessad:  :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


hey ray you should use charlie in your display hehe!!! :biggrin: :rofl: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 8 2007, 05:12 PM~8260952
> *hey ray you should use charlie in your display hehe!!! :biggrin:  :rofl:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


NAW HE'D PROBABLY JUS END UP DOIN MORE DAMAGE TO MY BIKE.... :uh:


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 8 2007, 05:35 PM~8261058
> *NAW HE'D PROBABLY JUS END UP DOIN MORE DAMAGE TO MY BIKE.... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Jul 8 2007, 05:35 PM~8261058
> *NAW HE'D PROBABLY JUS END UP DOIN MORE DAMAGE TO MY BIKE.... :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















charlie said i'll take you all to fucking hell.........................LOL.....SORRY RAY512


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

12 MORE DAYS TILL HOUSTON


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 9 2007, 10:44 AM~8265247
> *12 MORE DAYS TILL HOUSTON
> *


Please dont remind me :uh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

hno: hno: word on the street is that a 16" radical is going to show but you never know :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 9 2007, 06:52 PM~8269759
> *hno:  hno: word on the street is that a 16" radical is going to show but you never know :0
> *


Dont tell no one :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 9 2007, 06:54 PM~8269782
> *Dont tell no one  :biggrin:
> *


otra ves cagando el palo otra ves


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Man I hate doing this but it motivates me:

10 more days till set up day


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

good luck to every one


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Jul 10 2007, 08:43 AM~8273258
> *good luck to every one
> *


same here x2


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2007, 08:55 AM~8274043
> *same here x2
> *


      :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

crunch time boys hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

the current semi champ in texas who is going to take him out in houston are is he going to remain the semi champ for one more year.......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 10 2007, 06:54 PM~8278612
> *
> *


 :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 10:17 AM~8282727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and headed to screwton texas(i'm goin home to THE S.W.A.T)!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 10 2007, 11:08 PM~8280848
> *the current semi champ in texas who is going to take him out in houston are is he going to remain the semi champ for one more year.......
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

i know its your bike...have anything new going on it :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 08:23 AM~8282780
> *i know its your bike...have anything new going on it :uh:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 11 2007, 09:28 AM~8282797
> *  :dunno:
> *



:angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 01:08 AM~8280848
> *the current semi champ in texas who is going to take him out in houston are is he going to remain the semi champ for one more year.......
> 
> 
> ...


so screwtone_tx is the 20"semi champ :0


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 08:29 AM~8282809
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 11 2007, 08:31 AM~8282826
> *so screwtone_tx is the 20"semi champ :0
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 10:41 AM~8282912
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey screwtone someone is sendin u a warning shot :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 11 2007, 10:44 AM~8282932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UH YEA THOSE GUYS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 11 2007, 08:43 AM~8282926
> *Hey screwtone someone is sendin u a warning shot :0
> *


i knew some one would


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 11 2007, 10:48 AM~8282970
> *i knew some one would
> *


Mann it's goin down in H-Town for sho :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

the current 26 in champ is me...

whos the next, cuz i wont be there?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 11 2007, 09:48 AM~8282970
> *i knew some one would
> *


wait till the new one comes out .....lettem wonder


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 11 2007, 09:39 AM~8283368
> *wait till the new one comes out .....lettem wonder
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

cant wait to see it.........


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 11 2007, 10:41 AM~8283396
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


oh i know of one more thing we can do and still got time for, .... PM sent.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 09:42 AM~8283407
> *cant wait to see it.........
> *


oh you will see it :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 11 2007, 10:43 AM~8283411
> *oh you will see it :biggrin:
> *




i just hope i get third place i will be happy


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 11 2007, 09:43 AM~8283410
> *oh i know of one more thing we can do and still got time for,  .... PM sent.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 10:45 AM~8283429
> *i just hope i get third place i will be happy
> *


to me it aint bout no trophy (although cash is nice) but its a bout being in the game and holding your own keeping it real with the comp and making shit happen. thats what im in it for. over the years i have collected stacks of trophies n for nothing, sure some are nice and there nice to display. but nothing beats the feeling of your competitors coming up to you and telling you you gota dope ride.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 11 2007, 10:49 AM~8283464
> *to me it aint bout no trophy (although cash is nice) but its a bout being in the game and holding your own keeping it real with the comp and making shit happen. thats what im in it for. over the years i have collected stacks of trophies n for nothing, sure some are nice and there nice to display. but nothing beats the feeling of your competitors coming up to you and telling you you gota dope ride.
> 
> 
> *



thats true....last year i threw away over 40 trophies because they take up so much room but its true when you have people staring at your bike and saying damm thats clean as fuck....  
good luck to yall in houston its my first time having a semi bike so i hope people trip out over it....


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 11 2007, 09:49 AM~8283464
> *to me it aint bout no trophy (although cash is nice) but its a bout being in the game and holding your own keeping it real with the comp and making shit happen. thats what im in it for. over the years i have collected stacks of trophies n for nothing, sure some are nice and there nice to display. but nothing beats the feeling of your competitors coming up to you and telling you you gota dope ride.
> 
> 
> *


thats wuzz up


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 09:51 AM~8283482
> *thats true....last year i threw away over 40 trophies because they take up so much room but its true when you have people staring at your bike and saying damm thats clean as fuck....
> good luck to yall in houston its my first time having a semi bike so i hope people trip out over it....
> *


kool looking foward to check it out at the show :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 11 2007, 10:49 AM~8283464
> *to me it aint bout no trophy (although cash is nice) but its a bout being in the game and holding your own keeping it real with the comp and making shit happen. thats what im in it for. over the years i have collected stacks of trophies n for nothing, sure some are nice and there nice to display. but nothing beats the feeling of your competitors coming up to you and telling you you gota dope ride.
> 
> 
> *



I FEEL YOU ON THIS. DON'T GET ME WRONG I AM IN IT TO WIN IT......BUT HEARING WHAT OTHERS THINK ABOUT YOUR CREATION IS MORE VALUABLE.....GOOD OR BAD.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 09:51 AM~8283482
> *thats true....last year i threw away over 40 trophies because they take up so much room but its true when you have people staring at your bike and saying damm thats clean as fuck....
> good luck to yall in houston its my first time having a semi bike so i hope people trip out over it....
> *


THEY WILL.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Jul 11 2007, 11:51 AM~8283948
> *I FEEL YOU ON THIS.  DON'T GET ME WRONG I AM IN IT TO WIN IT......BUT HEARING WHAT OTHERS THINK ABOUT YOUR CREATION IS MORE VALUABLE.....GOOD OR BAD.
> *


oh yeah thats for sure but yall are on a level right above us when it really maters and you take home the cake. i would be alot more serious sbout competeing for the win there.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 11 2007, 10:48 AM~8283453
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


be ready tomorrow. its set up


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 11:59 AM~8284022
> *THEY WILL.
> *


yep they sure will. :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 11 2007, 01:15 PM~8284986
> *be ready tomorrow. its set  up
> *


 :yes: hno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 02:31 PM~8285604
> *yep they sure will. :biggrin:
> *


yes sir.. going to base it today i hope.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not looking good for my trip. man shit always coming up.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2007, 04:55 PM~8286260
> *not looking good for my trip. man shit always coming up.
> *


make it happen johnny


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

CHIT ALMOST TYME...........


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

LOOKIN FORWARD TO SEEIN ALL OF U THERE I MIGHT COME OUT WITH SOMETHIN IDK YET


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 11 2007, 06:20 PM~8287126
> *CHIT ALMOST TYME...........
> *


 hno:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 12:08 AM~8280848
> *the current semi champ in texas who is going to take him out in houston are is he going to remain the semi champ for one more year.......
> 
> 
> ...



THATS GOING TO BE AN INTERESTING CLASS GOOD LUCK TO ALL 

LEGIONS 2007


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Jul 11 2007, 07:02 PM~8287438
> *THATS GOING TO BE AN INTERESTING CLASS GOOD LUCK TO ALL
> 
> LEGIONS 2007
> *


 :yes:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hno:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

paint looks good 
is that your bike?


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 11 2007, 07:33 PM~8287666
> *paint looks good
> is that your bike?
> *


yes


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

:biggrin: 

my sons bike "BLUE DIAMOND" representing UCE WEST TEXAS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 11 2007, 11:19 AM~8283232
> *the current whos the next, cuz i wont be there?
> *


yep that's something to see


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 11 2007, 08:38 PM~8288178
> *yep that's something to see
> *


Exclusive


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

dayum! almost here. i can feel the goosebumps already!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jul 11 2007, 10:52 PM~8287808
> *
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


name used already.


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

how do you know this bike wasnt named before yours?


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jul 11 2007, 10:52 PM~8287808
> *
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


when did you name it.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 11 2007, 08:30 PM~8287650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks plain. gonna fix that today


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 11 2007, 10:36 PM~8288655
> *name used already.
> *


on a car yes...


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 12 2007, 10:20 AM~8291046
> *on a car yes...
> *


a car in germany.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 11 2007, 11:36 PM~8288655
> *name used already.
> *


Rollers Only have that Cadi SUV Called Blue Diamond


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 12 2007, 08:22 AM~8291051
> *a car in germany.
> *


yes fabians car, but dont think it should matter if its a bike.


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 12 2007, 10:28 AM~8291100
> *yes fabians car, but dont think it should matter if its a bike.
> *


so the truck and car dont count.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 12 2007, 08:30 AM~8291108
> *so the truck and car dont count.
> *


 :uh: 


NO THEY DO NOT COUNT AS BIKES CUS THEY ARE CARS AND TRUCKS


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 11 2007, 08:30 PM~8287650
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 looks good..i like the paint and pinstripes on in...hey what does your mural look like close up


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 12 2007, 07:17 AM~8291025
> *looks plain. gonna fix that today
> *


 :yes:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 12 2007, 08:34 AM~8291456
> * looks good..i like the paint and pinstripes on in...hey what does your mural look like close up
> *


just wait till LRM


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 12 2007, 10:06 AM~8291718
> *just wait till LRM
> *



I GUESS.....


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 12 2007, 10:24 AM~8291856
> *I GUESS.....
> *


a PIC WILL NEVER SHOW TRUE QUALITY. IT HIDES MANY FLAWS.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 12 2007, 10:32 AM~8291931
> *a PIC WILL NEVER SHOW TRUE QUALITY. IT HIDES MANY FLAWS.
> *


true


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 12 2007, 09:28 AM~8291100
> *yes fabians car, but dont think it should matter if its a bike.
> *


no Fabian just did the paint job on it. the owner is german


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 12 2007, 08:45 PM~8296735
> *no Fabian just did the paint job on it. the owner is german
> *


lol no the owners name is also fabian, ive done business with him before, actually both those fabians..


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 13 2007, 12:26 AM~8299241
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


X2................HOMIES.........


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:banghead:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 13 2007, 09:29 AM~8300462
> *:banghead:
> *


chill out fool , you should see the mess we have at the shop.


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2007, 08:33 AM~8300493
> *chill out fool , you should see the mess we have at the shop.
> *


LOL i know yall have a mess


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 13 2007, 09:55 AM~8300648
> *LOL i know yall have a mess
> *


ya and you volunteered this weekend to clean it up...

:ugh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2007, 09:20 AM~8300905
> *ya and you volunteered this weekend to clean it up...
> 
> :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

thanks to sic my bike will be attending this show. :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 13 2007, 10:28 AM~8300975
> *:uh:
> *


:yes:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 13 2007, 09:42 AM~8301091
> *:yes:
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno: 
8 DAYS LEFT


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eternal Life_@Jul 13 2007, 11:07 AM~8301719
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 8 DAYS LEFT
> *


 hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 13 2007, 11:28 AM~8300977
> *thanks to sic my bike will be attending this show. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

arizona 144 3d rims done by warren wong will be attending this show.....


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 13 2007, 09:17 PM~8305159
> *arizona 144 3d rims done by warren wong will be attending this show.....
> 
> 
> ...



I DONT THINK THEY SALE THEM ANYMORE I CANT FIND THEM ANYWHERE!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 13 2007, 09:28 AM~8300977
> *thanks to sic my bike will be attending this show. :biggrin:
> *


yes sir.. pull last minute stunts out my ass..


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 13 2007, 08:17 PM~8305159
> *arizona 144 3d rims done by warren wong will be attending this show.....
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE THOSE RIMS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: ...I'VE ONLY SEEN THEM ON ONE BIKE!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 13 2007, 10:17 PM~8305159
> *arizona 144 3d rims done by warren wong will be attending this show.....
> 
> 
> ...


CAN THEY LEAVE WITH ME?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

fuck LRM


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 13 2007, 08:17 PM~8305159
> *arizona 144 3d rims done by warren wong will be attending this show.....
> 
> 
> ...


Mine are Arizona laced done by Lil deVille


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 14 2007, 12:27 PM~8307945
> *Mine are Arizona laced done by Lil deVille
> *



the red ones.....


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 13 2007, 09:17 PM~8305159
> *arizona 144 3d rims done by warren wong will be attending this show.....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

*YYYEEEEHHHHAAAAWWWW!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 14 2007, 02:26 PM~8308615
> *YYYEEEEHHHHAAAAWWWW!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


*
Good you can help me :cheesy:*


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 14 2007, 03:28 PM~8308622
> *Good you can help me  :cheesy:
> *


Of Course Bro, i'm thinking of leaving like late saturday to get there just in time for the show on sunday. i was wondering, do you guys even get much sleep the night before?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 13 2007, 08:17 PM~8305159
> *arizona 144 3d rims done by warren wong will be attending this show.....
> 
> 
> ...


Those are called "twisted fantasys".  Erics got those on his bike too. 



















Good luck to everyone at the show. Make sure someone take some good pics.  :biggrin:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2007, 03:31 PM~8308634
> *Those are called "twisted fantasys".   Erics got those on his bike too.
> 
> 
> ...


my cameras will be the first thing i pack, those are more important to me than clothes and shoes


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 14 2007, 02:29 PM~8308628
> *Of Course Bro,  i'm thinking of leaving like late saturday to get there just in time for the show on sunday.  i was wondering, do you guys even get much sleep the night before?
> *


  no sleep


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 14 2007, 02:32 PM~8308643
> *my cameras will be the first thing i pack, those are more important to me than clothes and shoes
> *


  See, Im glad your going bro. Pack the batterys, memory cards or what ever else you need. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 14 2007, 02:34 PM~8308651
> *  no sleep
> *


X2 and you guys need to try and take a lil pic.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 14 2007, 03:34 PM~8308651
> *  no sleep
> *


that's cool with me, i been working graveyard shift the last 3 weeks and i can hang, :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 14 2007, 02:29 PM~8308628
> *Of Course Bro,  i'm thinking of leaving like late saturday to get there just in time for the show on sunday.  i was wondering, do you guys even get much sleep the night before?
> *



see you here bro.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 14 2007, 11:32 AM~8307965
> *the red ones.....
> *


Yes sir.


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2007, 02:31 PM~8308634
> *Those are called "twisted fantasys".   Erics got those on his bike too.
> 
> 
> ...


let me know if he ever wants to sell them i need another pair


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

6 MORE DAYS TILL SET-UP DAYS


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IS READY :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 14 2007, 05:31 PM~8309297
> *let me know if he ever wants to sell them i need another pair
> *


AND YOU SAID THAT NOBODY HAS THEM IN TEJAS.... :nono: :nono: ....
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 14 2007, 08:44 PM~8310083
> *LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IS READY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 14 2007, 09:44 PM~8310083
> *LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IS READY :biggrin:
> *



almost!!!! just need the neons for the display and im all set.....should have them in by thursday


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

5 more days till set up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 09:19 AM~8311752
> *5 more days till set up
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 14 2007, 04:21 PM~8308600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got mine yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 15 2007, 09:05 AM~8311885
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

one thing is for sure, the bikes clubs out of Austin(Knights of Pleasure, Miracles, and Legions ATX chapter) are comin to play with the big boys on july 22 :biggrin: :thumbsup: Good luck to all in houston. lookin forward to meetin my lil homies at the show or movin


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 10:07 AM~8312118
> *one thing is for sure, the bikes clubs out of Austin(Knights of Pleasure, Miracles, and Legions ATX chapter) are comin to play with the big boys on july 22 :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Good luck to all in houston. lookin forward to meetin my lil homies at the show or movin
> *


Yall can come play but, keeping up with us H-TOWN boys will be hard


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 10:21 AM~8312179
> *Yall can come play but, keeping up with us H-TOWN boys will be hard
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 12:21 PM~8312179
> *Yall can come play but, keeping up with us H-TOWN boys will be hard
> *


well that won't be hard for me i'm from Houston :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 10:46 AM~8312308
> *well that won't be hard for me i'm from Houston :biggrin:
> *


then why your avatar says 

from: Austin


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 01:03 PM~8312379
> *then why your avatar says
> 
> from: Austin
> *


that's where i live now! dont u read at the bottom it says H-Town's Finest in ATX


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

ok. whatever, see you at the show


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

i hope it stops raining :angry:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by screwstone_tx_@Jul 15 2007, 04:44 PM~8313833
> *i hope it stops raining  :angry:
> *


NOT ME IT WILL WASH AWAY THE HATERS...................... :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 15 2007, 07:42 PM~8314968
> *NOT ME IT WILL WASH AWAY THE HATERS...................... :biggrin:
> *


hahahahahahahahahaha....... he doesnt want to washed away


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 15 2007, 07:42 PM~8314968
> *NOT ME IT WILL WASH AWAY THE HATERS...................... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 07:50 PM~8315016
> *hahahahahahahahahaha....... he doesnt want to washed away
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

my name is custom i hope i can make the lrm show in houston.....


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I WILL BE THERE!


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 16 2007, 12:14 AM~8316799
> *my name is custom i hope i can make the lrm show in houston.....
> 
> 
> ...


naw.. u wont...













sike..


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 10:46 AM~8312308
> *well that won't be hard for me i'm from Houston :biggrin:
> *


thats cuz im not there...!! :0


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 10:49 AM~8318019
> *naw.. u wont...
> sike..
> *




damm i was getting scared for a moment then i scrolled down was like got damm sic fucking with me.. :around:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 10:50 AM~8318027
> *thats cuz im not there...!! :0
> *


 :nono: :machinegun: see u at the show sic :biggrin:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

who's ready for houston :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 07:50 PM~8315016
> *hahahahahahahahahaha....... he doesnt want to washed away
> *


FUCKER..............................LOL....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i dont think houston is ready for ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 16 2007, 08:50 AM~8318027
> *thats cuz im not there...!! :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 16 2007, 04:50 PM~8321569
> *i dont think houston is ready for ROLLERZ ONLY
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 
pedals and seat have not been sent from Mega lowrider.com :angry:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 16 2007, 09:10 PM~8323267
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> pedals and seat have not been sent  from Mega lowrider.com :angry:
> *



I AM SURE YOU CAN FIND SOME SOMEWHERE AROUND THE HOUSE.....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Well i had two boxs at the storage and i took the wrong one and when my friend from Latin Kustoms when to Florida he left it at his friends house's thats were my seat and pedal is at ..I really hope Mega lowrider sends my parts asap


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jul 16 2007, 08:10 PM~8323267
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> pedals and seat have not been sent  from Mega lowrider.com :angry:
> *


Man, I hate that last minute shit.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2007, 10:27 PM~8323470
> *Man, I hate that last minute shit.
> *


no lie there


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2007, 08:27 PM~8323470
> *Man, I hate that last minute shit.
> *


X2..................................................


----------



## archanglehtowntx (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 16 2007, 08:27 PM~8323470
> *Man, I hate that last minute shit.
> *


me to i'm waiting on some bike mirrows I ordered


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 17 2007, 10:09 AM~8326348
> *me to i'm waiting on some bike mirrows I ordered
> *


i'm still waitin on parts :angry: :uh: DAMN UPS!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 14 2007, 10:14 PM~8310553
> *AND YOU SAID THAT NOBODY HAS THEM IN TEJAS.... :nono:  :nono: ....
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no what i said i never seen another bike that had those rims i never said NOBODY HAS THEM IN TEJAS :twak: :twak:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

R.I.P. 2D GRAVE.................................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 17 2007, 11:55 AM~8327931
> *no what i said i never seen another bike that had those rims i never said NOBODY HAS THEM IN TEJAS :twak:  :twak:
> *


MY BAD FAT BOY CHEW SLOW SO U DONT CHOKE........................ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

time is ticking away ..i hope everyone is ready . hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 17 2007, 11:30 PM~8333096
> *time is ticking away ..i hope everyone is ready . hno:
> *


yea :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 11:32 PM~8333119
> *yea :uh:
> *



ohhhh :uh:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 17 2007, 09:30 PM~8333096
> *time is ticking away ..i hope everyone is ready . hno:
> *


nope im not ready but will be hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

H-TOWN ARE YALL READY.............................................................................


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

what up lamark u get them parts it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knight_@Jul 18 2007, 11:55 AM~8336204
> *what up lamark u get them parts it
> *


im still waitin :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hno: hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 18 2007, 01:03 PM~8336763
> *    hno:  hno:
> *


I JUST TALKED TO BONES NOW IT'S REALLY hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 18 2007, 12:09 PM~8336807
> *I JUST TALKED TO BONES NOW IT'S REALLY hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Y?????


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

im almost ready :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: hno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Parts havent arived yet still  :angry: Time crunch hno: hno:


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

I CAN'T BREATHHH...
2 DAYS LEFT TO LRM...
I HOPE H-TOWN IS READY TO SHINE THIS 2007..


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 18 2007, 10:00 AM~8336248
> *im still waitin :uh:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 18 2007, 02:11 PM~8337208
> *Parts havent arived yet still   :angry:  Time crunch hno:  hno:
> *


yep! :uh:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 18 2007, 11:25 AM~8336914
> *im almost ready :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  hno:
> *


X2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:wave: h-town here we come




























in two more days


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i should be there saturday afternoon about 2-3pm


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM.... THE ROLLERZ ARE COMING


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm feelin the crunch :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

i cant make it :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :nosad:


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

i sold the v-dub and got myself a lotus so i think i might be able to make it.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

MY BIKE IS STILL NOT PAINTED IT WILL BE DONE TODAY I THINK ILL BE THERE I HOPE EVEN IF NOT IM STILL GOING FOR THE TRIP SEE YALL THERE 







































LEGIONS 2007


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

almost here beeshes!


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillspinnin_@Jul 19 2007, 01:28 AM~8342160
> *i sold the v-dub and got myself a lotus so i think i might be able to make it.
> *


 j/k


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 18 2007, 11:51 PM~8341785
> *i cant make it  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :nosad:
> *


u too! what happened pm me  :uh:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hope the parts come today or tommrow befor i leave hno: hno: cross my fingers hno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Parts or no parts well be their :nicoderm:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 19 2007, 11:14 AM~8344760
> *u too! what happened pm me   :uh:
> *


nothing im just playin around :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 19 2007, 02:06 PM~8345533
> *nothing im just playin around :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:
> *


 :uh: O :scrutinize: well i dont have parts so i'm only takin my street bike :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 19 2007, 10:36 PM~8350573
> *:uh: O :scrutinize: well i dont have parts so i'm only takin my street bike :uh:
> *


what.....they didnt cum in


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

if you all see me, don't be shy and come and say what's up to me,


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 20 2007, 09:36 AM~8352273
> *if you all see me, don't be shy and come and say what's up to me,
> *


imma give you a wedgie


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

HOST BY: HOLY ROLLERZ PROM


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 20 2007, 09:36 AM~8352273
> *if you all see me, don't be shy and come and say what's up to me,
> *



see you there.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: whats da weather like,is it rainin?


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 20 2007, 09:09 AM~8352425
> *imma give you a wedgie
> *


i'll punch you right in the knee :angry:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

WELL IM LEAVING TO H-TOWN ALREADY ...SEE EVERYONE IN HOUSTON ..DONT YALL BE STRANGERS NOW.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 20 2007, 10:02 AM~8352707
> *:uh: whats da weather like,is it rainin?*





> *
> *


any one? :dunno:


----------



## K LoLo (Jul 26, 2005)

There is like constantly a chance for rain down this way. I know it was raining today.


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by K LoLo_@Jul 20 2007, 02:02 PM~8354249
> *There is like constantly a chance for rain down this way. I know it was raining today.
> *


thanx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Jul 20 2007, 12:49 PM~8353347
> *i'll punch you right in the knee  :angry:
> *


NEVERMIND. I GOT BAD KNEES. PLEASE DONT. I SURRENDER.


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 20 2007, 04:32 PM~8354820
> *NEVERMIND.  I GOT BAD KNEES.  PLEASE DONT.  I SURRENDER.
> *


SHUTUP BIATCH, AND FIX ME A TURKEY POT PIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

see everyone their :wave: and like noe said dont be scared to say whats up


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 20 2007, 04:57 PM~8355027
> *see everyone their :wave: and like noe said dont be scared to say whats up
> *


JUST ARRIVED IN HOUSTON READY FOR SET UP


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 20 2007, 07:11 PM~8355670
> *JUST ARRIVED IN HOUSTON READY FOR SET UP
> *



STILL IN LINE


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Fkn sleepy.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Well we head out soon. Hey... I need to know how much parking is and how much it cost to get in.


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

WORLD PREMIER OF THE MILD/SEMI SHOW STOPPER WIZARD STYLE 2


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2007, 08:17 AM~8358355
> *Well we head out soon. Hey... I need to know how much parking is and how much it cost to get in.
> *


Parking is $8 and tickets are $30 day of show, wrist bands were $25 today.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jul 20 2007, 03:57 PM~8355027
> *see everyone their :wave: and like noe said dont be scared to say whats up
> *


was that you in the Chucks cleaning the little trike today?


----------



## Eternal Life (Aug 2, 2005)

SOUTH HOUSTON LOUNGE
602 COLLEGE AVE
( SOUTH HOUSTON @ HWY 3 )
SOUTH HOUSTON, TX
SAT 27 2007
2PM-7PM 

*ROBERT GOODALL BAND
*B-B-Q PLATES
*AUCTION



BENEFIT FOR KEVIN ALLAN VIDOCK..WE WOULD LIKE TO SHARE THIS WITH YOU..

ON MONDAY JUNE 1,2007... 27 YR OLD KEVIN VIDOCK, AT THE START OF HIS ADULT LIFE, WAS DIAGNOSED WITH TERMINAL BRAIN CANCER... KEVIN HAS 2 YOUNG BEAUITFUL CHILDREN & A LOVING WIFE OF 10 YRS.. KEVIN DOES NOT HAVE MEDICAL INSURANCE & MUST UNDERGO EXTENSIVE TREATMENT FOR THE REST OF HIS LIFE.. PLEASE HELP THIS WONDERFUL FAMILY IN THEIR DESPERATE TIME OF NEED.....WE WOULD LIKE TO KEEP HIS FAMILY IN DEEP PRAYER & OUR LOVE GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY..... WE WOULD LIKE FOR ANY CAR CLUBS BIKE CLUBS TO COME OUT FOR SUPPORT......THANK YOU........

HOLY ROLLERZ PROM
832-297-2761


----------

